# Dog rubbing up against cedar bushes



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm guessing it has something to do with the oil in the cedars but is it done to relieve itchy skin? keep certain bugs away? or just because he's a freak lol?

I'm also curious why my male dog does this while my female doesn't, they are from the same litter and raised the same way.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

what kind of dog? never really noticed cedar repelling bugs, thats where our mosquito's seem too spend most of their time as well as horse and deer flies! pine oilseems to repel bugs though.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

both are shepard and mutt lab mixes. Yes you're right cedars are a haven for bugs.

It's the funniest thing to watch though, the row of bushes is about 20' long and he drags his side pushing his hide end into the bush along the whole row and then does the same thing down the other side, he'll do this a few times too. he smells lovely afterwards hehe


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe he is marking his territory along with a few other things. LOL :nono: We have a fice that will put her chin on the floor and her rear up and scoot all over the house. Been doing that for 12 yrs and I've never figured out why. Just a dog thing I guess.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Evidently the dog isn't as allergic to cedar as some of us are!

As dangerous as it is, some use cedar shavings for small pet's bedding because it repels insects.

Any other trees/bushes that the dog could get a back scratch on?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Maybe he is marking his territory along with a few other things. LOL :nono: We have a fice that will put her chin on the floor and her rear up and scoot all over the house. Been doing that for 12 yrs and I've never figured out why. Just a dog thing I guess.


Ok now we might have to start a freak dog picture thread!! LOL... that sounds hillarious!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Rogo said:


> Evidently the dog isn't as allergic to cedar as some of us are!
> 
> As dangerous as it is, some use cedar shavings for small pet's bedding because it repels insects.
> 
> Any other trees/bushes that the dog could get a back scratch on?


Only two other tree's in their yard, but i have started planting more stuff.
Ok wierd how cedars house all kinds of bugs while it's living but shavings drive them away... nope i am sure he's not allergic hehe. Though his father did have a skin condition during the hottest time of summer that was always itchy... boy hasn't showed any signs of that though.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I have seen numerous dogs do this, I think its just a way for them to stratch themselves. They usually do pick an evergreen though.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

JasoninMN said:


> I have seen numerous dogs do this, I think its just a way for them to stratch themselves. They usually do pick an evergreen though.


nice! my neighbor just told me i could dig up and have a pine that is growing too close to his fence


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

My Mammoth Jack scratches his itches on a mesquite tree.


----------

